# Looking for magazines for a 92FS



## Byekryam (5 mo ago)

I have a Beretta MOD.92FS-CAL.9 Parabellum-PATENTED PIETRO Beretta GARDONE V.T.-MADE IN ITALY and I'm trying to purchase additional NJ compliant 10 round mags for it and finding it difficult to obtain. I saw some on Gunbroker but they said I have to go back to the actual distributor, who isn't in business anymore. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

Byekryam said:


> I have a Beretta MOD.92FS-CAL.9 Parabellum-PATENTED PIETRO Beretta GARDONE V.T.-MADE IN ITALY A126562Z and I'm trying to purchase additional NJ compliant 10 round mags for it and finding it difficult to obtain. I saw some on Gunbroker but they said I have to go back to the actual distributor, who isn't in business anymore. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


Try Midwest Gun Works, they have 10 round Mec-Gar mags or OEM (Beretta) mags for a few dollars more. Mec-Gar Beretta 92 FS 10 Rd. Magazine, Blue Beretta 92FS 9mm 10 Round Magazine


----------



## Byekryam (5 mo ago)

Arizona Desertman said:


> Try Midwest Gun Works, they have 10 round Mec-Gar mags or OEM (Beretta) mags for a few dollars more. Mec-Gar Beretta 92 FS 10 Rd. Magazine, Blue Beretta 92FS 9mm 10 Round Magazine


Thanks, appreciate the lead!


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

Byekryam said:


> Thanks, appreciate the lead!


You're quite welcome!!
Midwest Gun Works is a great company to buy from. They place your order right away and you should receive it well within 5 business days. If they say they have them in stock, they have them in stock.


----------



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

Try mec gar on line just pick up two for my 92fs for 31 apiece not bad California complaint


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Yeah. If you Google search "10 round magazines for the Beretta Model 92", a lot of links come up.


----------



## gwpercle (Jun 8, 2018)

You can order some of the best magazines made directly from Mec-Gar .
They have 10 round magazines in blue (31.70) or nickel ($34.55) .
Both are in stock right now ... I just checked .
Many factories have Mec-Gar make their magazines for them .
Whenever I need replacements ... Mec-Gar is my first choice .
www.mec-gar.com Beretta 92fs 9mm 10 round 
Check them out ,
Gary


----------



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

gwpercle said:


> You can order some of the best magazines made directly from Mec-Gar .
> They have 10 round magazines in blue (31.70) or nickel ($34.55) .
> Both are in stock right now ... I just checked .
> Many factories have Mec-Gar make their magazines for them .
> ...


Thanks They fit like factory or better anyway I heard they have a factory in the USA the mags I received say they are made in Italy


----------



## Byekryam (5 mo ago)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Brian48 (Dec 1, 2014)

Have you checked eBay? They seem to have a lot of 10rd mags for sale. Both factory OEM and 3rd party.


----------



## Byekryam (5 mo ago)

Brian48 said:


> Have you checked eBay? They seem to have a lot of 10rd mags for sale. Both factory OEM and 3rd party.


I was able to locate them. I use the company suggested above Mec-Gar and they had exactly what I needed. Thanks!


----------



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

Byekryam said:


> I was able to locate them. I use the company suggested above Mec-Gar and they had exactly what I needed. Thanks!


Can’t go wrong with a mec gar the best out there


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Javbike said:


> Can’t go wrong with a mec gar the best out there


I have a lot of their mags...


----------

